# Funny story about a grumpy baby.



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Last night was a case of insomnia. Of course I had my little hedgie on my lap because he always lets me know when he wants down. Well while I was playing an online mmo and talking on vent he heard strange bells and people talking and got really pissy. I had my hand under him and was rubbing his chin like normal and he actually bit me. Later while watching netflix he got all huffy because Jeff and I were still up even though I had a blanket over his cage so it was dark for him. This morning I looked in his cage and he has literally destroyed his cage. Wheel was knocked over food scattered all over ugh what a mess. Total case of temper tantrum lol.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I have a feeling we may play the same MMO  When my hedgie was younger he used to react to it also and would puff up if he heard my husbands voice or men's voices through the headphones. He didn't bite but would get huffy and puffy, I'd talk to him and he'd calm down. After awhile though he would lay calmly on my lap in his hedgie bag and snooze.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't think anyone would understand if I just said wow. Very few people I talk to off the game know what it is. But yeah I was shocked when he bit me because he's never done it before. He will like my fingers often and I can feed him mealies with my fingers. I am pretty sure he was just mad at me lol. It's so cute though. Remind minds me of a small child acting out when they are grumpy or don't get what they want.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

World of Warcraft, right? >> That's a pretty common acronym, most people I know are well aware of what it means. I don't play it myself, can't afford the monthly fees, and I just don't like the look of it.

Also, silly hedgepig baby is silly. <3 He sounds like he wanted your attention all for himself.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

ha ha yeah either that or he wanted us asleep. World of warcraft is awesome, I've been on it since the original beta 5 years ago. Can't until the next expansion


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been playing for around the same amount of time and can't wait until Catacylsm comes out. I let my hedgie on my lap unless we are raiding because all the action gets him upset so he sits in my lap for questing but in his cage on raid nights lol I love WOW too, it is the best game ever


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would try to secure the wheel somehow to prevent it from ever falling again.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

He pushed it over so it was leaning on the back of the cage. He's had it since feb never had an issue before.



Skullcrusher Horde ftw


----------



## NaRa_ (May 24, 2010)

I knew there would be other wow players here 


I think i will start playing with him in my lap, usually I just hold him and read on elitistjerks.com


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

hehe WoW player here too. BE lock on Haomarush  

My hedgie got huffy at me yesterday night too when I was on the phone with her on my lap. :lol:


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, he really loves my lap. Only thing I worry about is the noise from raids and thunderstorms. We had a really bad one few nights ago when the lights went out bf he just woke up so i handed him to him to hold while i ran upstairs to shut windows came back down he and he's like get your hedgie he's freaking out lol. I picked him up and as soon as he realized it was me he was fine. He poked his little head out of the blanket to sniff around and then would nuzzle into my hand.



It's amazing where you find wow players.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I named my hedgie Loken after the end boss in HOL  I find that its great bonding time to quest with him in my lap, he just isn't up for the raiding life lol.

PS-BS Lock, Trollbane ftw lol


----------

